# Kamali March 13/06 to Dec. 2/07



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The sky wept again. It seems every time I leave Dr Sohal's clinic after putting tyo sleep one of my beautiful rats it rains. Everytime. No difference today. It rained hard for about 10 minutes as I was walking to the subway to go home. The weather must agree with me on how sad it is when my babies have to leave.

Kamali told me this morning, there would be no more rallying, she was tired and waiting for help. I took her in, and was able to gas her and hold her myself. She went very quickly. 

She was one of those sweet ones, a lady through and through, unlike her much bigger and more brusque fawn sister Kyrie.

She was born in NB in horrible conditions. With her was her dad Byron (taken in by Linda on this forum), her mom Corrie (who stayed with SQ) and her auntie Nettie, who moved around a bit but ended up back in Holly's care at the end of her life. The adults were snake rats but the snake ignored them. They guy's girlfriend decided to keep them and not let him feed them to the snake. Then as nature proceeds along, Corrie had her _first _litter. 

An amazing woman in New Brunswick took them in to foster, having never dealt with a litter before, but did amazingly well. Big thanks to her! We got pictures and updates of our wee ones growing up. 

























The original rescuer put out a big plea for adopters for these wee ones, but for some reason there were no takers in her area. A few of us in Ontario decided if they could get the babies to us we would take them in. Thus began Holly's long journey to rehome these sweethearts. She drove over 13 hours one way to Montreal, stayed overnight and headed back. The rescue in Montreal (Jane of Small Victories) brought them into Ontario and we all met up at Jane's parents farm outside of Toronto.

The babies were adorable!! But one little beige girl picked me. I picked her up and she climbed behind my neck and stayed there. I never put her back with her siblings again, I was so afraid of losing her. She stayed there sleeping for a long time. People kept checking for me. 

Here they are first home Kamali on left, Kyrie on the right









Young ladies









Kyrie, Kamali and Vesta









Kamali at 8 months









Kamali with her friends in the Horde









In her hammie









Dilbert being her constant gentle companionâ€¦to the end.









Dilbert came with us to the clinic. When I had Kamali in my arms stroking her to sleep while waiting, he was bouncing around the carrier as I pat him with my other hand. When I got back, he was subdued and quiet. On the way home he licked my hand and bruxed for me as I patted him inside the carrier on the subway. He knew.

Love ya sweet girl


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss- she seemed like an awesome girl.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

she had a good life with you. i'm sorry you had to say goodbye.


----------

